
Taiwan President's cup of coffee leads to a $165M share plunge - akeck
https://www.theage.com.au/business/companies/taiwan-president-s-cup-of-coffee-leads-to-a-165-million-share-plunge-20180817-p4zxz9.html
======
chibg10
Man, if this doesn't highlight the potential threat of a large Google China
business then I don't know what does. How does Google plan to both serve the
Chinese market and maintain uncensored non-Chinese search engines which mostly
show results asserting Taiwan is a separate country?

Am I supposed to believe the same Chinese government who, for example, sees
the extradition of Jho Low to Malaysia (mastermind of a multibillion-dollar
embezzlement of Malaysia's public funds) [1] as a "bargaining chip" would
somehow not try to use its market access as leverage over Google's non-Chinese
search results?

The more I think about Google in China, the more I'm shocked that Google
either hasn't considered these scenarios or, even worse, doesn't care.

[1][https://www.wsj.com/articles/malaysia-says-china-
harbors-1md...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/malaysia-says-china-harbors-1mdb-
fugitive-1534459559?mod=mhp)

------
Apocryphon
It is worrying to see China on the economic offensive in its marginalization
of Taiwan. Has Beijing ever behaved so aggressively in the past?

~~~
abenedic
I am sorry if you are not aware of history, but such a comment is very
laughable where I am from.

~~~
craftyguy
Rather than laugh at them, maybe you should explain. "History" is a very broad
subject, and very few people, if any, are well versed in the history of every
country on Earth.

------
wowzerz
To provide some better perspective, this link has a picture of the incident,
and described in greater detail that the mechanism of action wasn’t simply
some newspaper rallying for a boycott.

[https://medium.com/@shanghaiist/taiwan-coffee-
chain-85-c-dis...](https://medium.com/@shanghaiist/taiwan-coffee-
chain-85-c-disappears-from-all-major-chinese-food-apps-23eef5b341eb)

Apparently, the parent company Gourmet Master Co. runs a chain of cafes, which
used apps to facilitate orders via smart phone, leading to a drop in impulse
buys?

I dunno, something tells me regular people just aren’t that rabid about
territorial disputes regarding places they’ll never visit, or might only visit
once or twice during a vacation.

If America were to entertain the option of trading Hawaii for Puerto Rico, as
state #50, would people go nuts? I probably wouldn’t, but then again, I’m not
most people.

